# Colonialism and Calvinism



## Pergamum (Nov 17, 2007)

Due to the views of the Reformed on church and state, how did this affect their overseas missionary endeavors?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Due to the views of the Reformed on church and state, how did this affect their overseas missionary endeavors?



It helped.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 17, 2007)

Huh? How?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 18, 2007)

What is the Reformed view, anyway? Are you referring to the robust views of John Knox or the modern-day political gnosticisms proclaimed by some Reformed folk?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2007)

Again, huh?



I am referring to the period of time when the Netherlands and other European nations entered into being a colony-minded nation. Mostly the Netherlands because of her Calvinism. How did this affect missionaries and how did this affect the country's views of missions. 

Since Holland is Reformed and most Reformed hold to a tighter view between church and state, how are their mission endeavors different than Americans.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 18, 2007)

I assume yo don't mean modern day Holland, since it is anything but Reformed (or Christian, for that matter).


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2007)

Again..."I am referring to the period of time when the Netherlands and other European nations entered into being a colony-minded nation...."


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 19, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Again, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we need to be careful about assigning influences and blame. Remember, even during the Reformation, political forces were driven by more than theology. Political leaders jockeyed for power and gaining the upper hand, using religion often as a prop for political agendas. There was probably also some cultural arrogance too, as Europeans spread around the world trying to civilize other cultures while at the same time exploiting their resources for the good of Europe. I think Missionaries were driven by their theology to reach the lost and used the political situation for their advantage most of the time. The political leaders probably like the missionaries because civilized "barbarians" were easier to control from their perspective. It's not as simple as saying Reformed theology was responsible for colonialism. Keep in mind too that the Enlightenment was on the rise, and the seeds of secularism were being sown. Is this the kind of thing you were looking for?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> What is the Reformed view, anyway? Are you referring to the robust views of John Knox or the modern-day political gnosticisms proclaimed by some Reformed folk?



Just out of interest, readers should note that in Scotland, many conservative Presbyterians would be Socialists.


----------



## Ravens (Nov 20, 2007)

> Just out of interest, readers should note that in Scotland, many conservative Presbyterians would be Socialists.



Mr. Ritchie,

Can you elaborate on this comment?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> > Just out of interest, readers should note that in Scotland, many conservative Presbyterians would be Socialists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the Free Church of Scotland, for instance, has many Socialists in its ranks - most notably Donald McLeod.


----------



## Ravens (Nov 20, 2007)

> Yes, the Free Church of Scotland, for instance, has many Socialists in its ranks - most notably Donald McLeod.



Does Rev. Silversides have a published or public stance on the issue?


----------



## py3ak (Nov 20, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I think we need to be careful about assigning influences and blame. Remember, even during the Reformation, political forces were driven by more than theology. Political leaders jockeyed for power and gaining the upper hand, using religion often as a prop for political agendas. There was probably also some cultural arrogance too, as Europeans spread around the world trying to civilize other cultures while at the same time exploiting their resources for the good of Europe. I think Missionaries were driven by their theology to reach the lost and used the political situation for their advantage most of the time. The political leaders probably like the missionaries because civilized "barbarians" were easier to control from their perspective. It's not as simple as saying Reformed theology was responsible for colonialism. Keep in mind too that the Enlightenment was on the rise, and the seeds of secularism were being sown. Is this the kind of thing you were looking for?



In Virginia Garrard-Burnett's stimulating book _Protestantism in Guatemala_ there are some thought-provoking reflections on the relationship between missionaries and politics. Conservative missionaries in Guatemala would write to their supports with pleased puzzlement over favor and kind comments from unbelieving politicians. It would seem that the politicos were looking at the sociological impact of the missionaries (and in some cases the money they were saving the government) and attempting to take advantage of them for the advancement of their own social agenda. It would not surprise me that many missionaries would be too naive to detect that this was going on.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> > Yes, the Free Church of Scotland, for instance, has many Socialists in its ranks - most notably Donald McLeod.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Rev. Silversides have a published or public stance on the issue?



He is an RPCI minister, and is not a Socialist but a Conservative.


----------

